# im planning my 1.8t swap into my mk1 cabriolet.HELP PLEASE



## snacalax (Jul 4, 2010)

ive been thinking about doing this swap for a while now but just havnt had the extra money. i can finally start getting all the parts together and im most likely going to use a 99 a4 motor im just trying to see if anyone has done this swap and whats the best parts to use. heres a pic of the car now it has a 2.0l 16v in it but i need something more i just want the swap to be clean and reliable.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Do some research. It has been done over and over. A few different ways.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

Did this swap into a mk1 scirocco, there'd be no difference doing it into a cabriolet, it's the same underpinnings: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...aka-skinned-knuckle-fest-)&highlight=day+swap

I'd say that's as bolt in as a 1.8t swap gets, no custom mounts, and most of the unique to the swap parts were carefully selected and adapted from junkyard parts. other than a few small brackets, I think the only fabricated part was the downpipe, and I seem to recall there's somewhere that makes those anyway.


----------



## snacalax (Jul 4, 2010)

i think im going to follow your build. looked very clean at the end. what size turbo where you running on it. and im sorry to see that the car got hit after you were done. also were you able to put down the power on a dry day?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

dont go AEB..go modern AWP or whatnot wideband.

with the internal waterpump, wideband ECU and such you get a lto more out of the swap, like room in the egine bay, power, driveability, less miles. you can get mounts for it and the 5speed trans easily(02J), you can do a manual timing belt tensioner from IE and save room and make the tb service go to 100k and not worry about replacing the tensioner or having it fail.

almost any software company can do an immobilizer defeat ont he ECU and it actually isnt any harder than doing the AEB swap. you'll actually make torque and whp with the smallport and enjoy it.


search here and google..TONS of 1.8t swaps have been done over the last couple of years.

spoonfed wont happen.


----------



## snacalax (Jul 4, 2010)

i want to go AEB just because my buddy owns a audi junk yard so all the parts are dirt cheap and i know there good so itll cut my build price almost in half but ill check out a AWP and see how much of a price difference will be


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

teh rpice is dependent in the amount of effort to find one. regardless, this swap isnt cheap. especially fi you want to do it correctly.


----------



## snacalax (Jul 4, 2010)

i already got the motor and wiring harness


----------

